# Hello



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello everyone, I have been lurking here for a couple months now. My husband and I, well, I decided to have a Halloween party this year and started to get really into this decorating stuff! I made 11 tombstones that actually turned out pretty darn well! I would love to be neighbors with all of you creative people though! Your ideas and creations are very inspirational! This year my yard haunt will start small and I hope to eventually create stuff like you all have! 
I just read Secrets welcome post and like her, I have five acres. I would love to eventually have a big yard haunt!

I look forward to seeing more pictures and more help with the creating of props!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome witchywoman. Glad you joined the forum. Share some pics of your tombstones when you get a chance.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums WW. Your story sounds alot like how most of us started out with our displays. Once the bug bites you, you just keep running with it until it's run away with all of your money.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

WElcome to the street witchywoman dont worry there plent of beginers in here...LIKE ME! happy halloween by the way


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome! ...Man, I think you've technically been here longer than me. But welcome, anyway!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!! and Colin I think u can no longer be called a newbie...


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

the street that just does not stop welcomes you. kinda like a bottomless pit..................................next years project!!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the board. Your name suddenly has an *Eagles* song stuck in my headbone. Now I'll be hearing stuff about "Raven Hair" "Silver Spoons" and "Crazy Laughter in Another Room" all day long. :googly:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the dark side WW. The dark side of the street that is. I'm glad you found us, and came out of lurking mode in time for the big day. I'd love to see the pics of your headstones if you have any.


----------



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I will get some pics taken and try to figure out how to post them! That might take me a little while! Plus, due to the god forsaken wind we have at our house, I am not setting up my outside stuff till this weekend. So hopefully I can get it all set up and not have it blow away!


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard, matey...I'm also new. These people are great and have been very welcoming. There isn't anyone here I've talked with that hasn't been more than willing to share some ideas and offer suggestions. It's a group effort. I just sat in on my first "Chat" last friday night and it was great.


----------

